# Timemaster owners a moment please...



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

Thinking of buying a new timemaster but would like input from those of you familiar with the machine first. I was sold on the purchase but keep seeing negative reviews online. I'm not sure how much of it is valid and how much is internet poo flinging.

I have a 1/3 acre yard with zoysia in the front and a mix of fescue and Bermuda in the rear. I'm most concerned with the cut quality on the zoysia.

I'm currently using a 9hp 33" troybilt walk behind (753b) that gives a great cut but is a bit of a pain maneuver around the tree's and playset in the back. And the second spindle in 3yrs just started screaming, it's looking like $150-$225 for parts. It's a nice clean mower but I dont think I want to drop $200 on it again. Plus I like the bagging option.

Things I like about my current mower are infinitely adjustable height of cut, mulches great, good cut quality, powerful and its WIDE.
Took my mow time from 1-1:30 to about 40min.

So I've heard that the timemaster bags poorly and I've seen post online that say the cut quality isn't there. How true are these claims and should they be a deal breaker? What do you like about the timemaster and what do you hate? Any owners regret the purchase if so why?

Thanks


----------



## lawn_obsession (Dec 1, 2018)

I've been running mine for over a year now, used to cut religiously at 4.25" but just recently started taking my KBG, TTTF, PRG lawn down to 2.75" with great results. The only time I've had an issue with cut quality is when I'm going against the grain on an old stripe, nothing a little double cut can't take care of. You do need to make sure you clean the deck, even with the two blade system a lot of gunk still gets caked on the walls

I don't bag all that much but when I do there's an issue.

Good luck!


----------



## Dan1234 (Aug 31, 2018)

Have had my timemaster for a little over a year now.

Currently its in the shop, all a sudden I couldn't pull the starter cord and not sure what is wrong yet.

However, up until that point, it has been great. It mulches extremely well. Even with high grass it doesn't leave anything noticeable behind and seems to handle the leaves well. Always thought the quality of cut was good too. I rarely bag, but when I do I dont have any issues.

In the past couple years the engine size was increased (2017 i think?). A lot of the bad reviews I saw were older reviews talking about lack of power, but that seems to be addressed.

The downsides of the mower for me (besides it currently being in the shop), are the fuel tank size and procedure for oil changes. If I mow my entire property (15,000+ sq feet), I usually have to fill the tank twice to get through it. Changing the oil is a bit of a pain since there is no drain screw and instead you have to tip the mower over many times to get all the oil out. For me its only a twice a year activity, so not too bad.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

@Dan1234 is right about oil changes being a pain, but I got this cheap oil pump and it's so convenient. No more tipping and it's much more clean.

Cut quality is great and I have no complaints there. I get some grass clumping in the wet spring, but that might not be the timemaster's fault. I rarely bag (only when scalping the lawn down to overseed or something), but when I do it works fine.

Something to realize when looking at feedback online is the timemaster has been updated throughout the years. What you're reading may be outdated information. The engine was upgraded at some point in the model's life, for example.

Both LawnCareNut and Ryan Knorr have the timemaster and use it in all their youtube videos. I believe both of them have done some reviews of the mower that you might be able to dig up.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm not 100% on buying one more like 85%. Still fiddling with getting the spindle off the ol troybilt.

I'm hoping to catch one on clearance at home depot but they haven't marked them down as of yet, keeping my eye on brickseek.

How does it pull backwards? Like when mowing around trees, into a corner or landscape? That's my current mowers Achilles heel it's definitely a wide open spaces mower.

I appreciate the input and I'll post an update if I buy one.


----------



## Dan1234 (Aug 31, 2018)

are you mostly mowing on a flat yard?

I think the timemaster maneuvers and pulls backwards fine. It weighs about 140 pounds.

A lot of my yard is heavily sloped, with trees, which presents some challenges, but still able to get it done. on my flat or only somewhat sloped areas it is perfectly fine.

The personal pace self-propel is great, can go as slow as I want or up to a point where it would be too fast and anywhere in between. The handle adjusts to several positions too, which can help in maneuverability.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

Another ? About the timemaster...

I've borrowed my buddies basic toro push model since my troybilt is on the fritz and can tell that I dont care for the height adjustment capability. Seems like there's no half increment adjustment, if I'm on setting 3 the next lower setting isn't 2.5.....only 2. Pretty big jump from 2-3-4, seems like most mowers I've ever used had in between detents.

Are all toro's like that?


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

Yes the yard is fairly flat


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Saint Louisan said:


> Another ? About the timemaster...
> 
> I've borrowed my buddies basic toro push model since my troybilt is on the fritz and can tell that I dont care for the height adjustment capability. Seems like there's no half increment adjustment, if I'm on setting 3 the next lower setting isn't 2.5.....only 2. Pretty big jump from 2-3-4, seems like most mowers I've ever used had in between detents.
> 
> Are all toro's like that?


It would be nice if there were half adjustments on the Timemaster but the options are: 
A- 4.25"
B- 3.5"
C- 2.75"
D- 2.25"
E- 1.75"
F- 1.25"


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

The newer models cut height changed, it's now 4, 3.5, 3, 2.5, 2 and lower.

The TM is a beast. I have the electric start (Toro had a sale). I mulch (cuts finely), side discharge (really throws the grass without the chute) and bag (holds a lot of grass) and all 3 gets the job down well. Like any mower, you need to keep the deck clean of wet grass, which happens mostly in the spring months, to get the best cut. The deck clean port is worth it's weight in gold. My TM stripes nicely. TM is easy to maneuver around obstacles for me. I can cut my parent's flat 13k lawn on one tank of gas in about 30 minutes (side discharge). As far as changing the oil, just get a cheap pump (see link below) to extract the oil from the machine; it's the cleanest way to change oil anyways. I use the pump that creates a vacuum and sucks all the oil out in one swoosh.

Be sure you are not reading reviews on the older TM where the reviewers stated the mower was under powered.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Hopkins+Oil+Change+System&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Saint Louisan said:
> 
> 
> > Another ? About the timemaster...
> ...


Weird. My manual states, 4.25, 3.75, 3.25, 2.75, 2.25, 1.75, 1.25, for Timemaster.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Saint Louisan said:
> ...


My manual had the same, but there was a red "bulletin" or post card in the manual bag that stated the deck heights. I'm reading it now and it states: "...The height of cut range is 1-4 inches in 1/2" increments..." To determine which was true (manual or post card), I measured the blade height and the post card was correct (i.e. the measurements I posted above). I'll post it up shortly



See the last sentence under Operating Tips. If you click on the image, you will get a much clearer photo.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Saint Louisan said:
> ...


You are right. I was going off memory. I checked the manual and it is how you stated it. I forgot there was a G.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I need a new mower and was thinking of buying a TimeMaster this week. I have 12k square feet. Would you guys still get the TimeMaster or something else?


----------



## sheiraas (Jun 6, 2019)

The only negative I can think of with my timemaster is sometimes if you take off too fast and on any sore of small hill the front can lift of like you are popping a wheelie


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I haven't noticed wheelies, but the small gas tank is my main complaint. As a whole, I'm pleased with it and think it does a nice job.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Echo the small tank. But I would buy it again if given the option. I couldn't imagine go back to anything under 30".


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

I think I'm out of the timemaster market for the moment. All the units local to me sold out before the fall clearance deals went into effect. Just home depot, the power equipment shop by my house has several but I dont feel like paying an extra $200.

So instead of paying retail I figured I'd settle for a 21"-22" mower. My decision was aided by the fact that those currently ARE on clearance.

Satisfied with the $500-$600 I'd save I drove to hd and loaded a personal pace recycler onto the cart. But something caught my eye... a small icon on the box stating..."never change your oil again", a little googling revealed that these engines are the new design that I'd read about a few yrs ago, an engine that never needs an oil change. I didn't like the sound of it then and still don't. We'll see how that shakes out for them.

Anyway I took my frustrations home with me and employed the BFH on my ailing 753B spindle. Much to my delight the spindle finally slid loose (only took weeks of pb blaster). Everything is in good shape so it's looking like it's only going to cost about $90 and a bit of grief.

I was kinda hoping to get a fancy new mower with bells and whistles, so I'm a bit bummed. But I just wasn't sure I'd see enough of a benefit over what I'm using now to justify the price with the timemaster. And I'm not down with forever oil soooo. Parts are on order.

I will say that the height adjustment is a biggy for me, I love the hand crank adjuster the troy-bilt 753b offers, it'll go lower than I'm willing and higher than I'd allow and everywhere in between. I cannot stand the adjustments on the loaner toro mower my buddy lent me, either a tad lower than I'd like or a touch too tall.


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

i was actually looking at that troy bilt....why would you want to go from 33 to 30? Does yours have the fat rear tires? Do you get any ruts or pull the turf with the wheels?


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I just bought a Timemaster yesterday. My lawn is 12,000 square feet. I'm second guessing it now. 12k isn't much grass but I don't want it to take over an hour. I might exchange it for a 36". Thoughts?


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

estcstm3 said:


> i was actually looking at that troy bilt....why would you want to go from 33 to 30? Does yours have the fat rear tires? Do you get any ruts or pull the turf with the wheels?


I've had the troybilt mower for about 4-5yrs and just didn't think I wanted to spend more on parts than I already have. I figured losing 3" per pass wasn't terrible but losing 12" was unacceptable.

I don't buy into the argument that an xl mower doesn't save time, I've seen plenty make that claim during my research and it's completely false. When I got the mower my cut time went from 2hrs with a 21" to 1-1 1/4 hrs with the 33". Most of the yards around me are 1/3-1/2 acre, just big enough to make it miserable with a 21" but a bit small for a rider, especially with gates and fences. I think there's a big market for larger push mowers and hope more manufacturer's jump in the game.

About the troy-bilt... got it in a trade from a good customer of mine so I didn't give much for it. It had 1 bad spindle and a gunked up carb when I got it, parts totaled about $200-$225. Its been trouble free since (until recent) and starts on the first pull every time.

It does leave a tire mark (paths) on my zoysia but doesn't rut unless the ground is saturated. It mulches well and has a great quality of cut. My model has a 9hp briggs & Stratton I/C engine that provides ample power, it goes thru thick zoysia like butter, up hill, down hill doesn't matter.

It has a range of cut that probably goes from 3/4" -4"+, I stay between 1.5"-2.25". Holds about 3/4 gal of fuel. Those 2 points were my main hangups with the timemaster. There's no way in hell I'm stopping to gas up multiple times per cut.... thats crazy.

My main complaints with the 33" troybilt are the transmission and the tire marks. You've got to make sure you don't drive yourself into a corner as it gets hard to shit from forward to reverse if you've pushed it against a wall, tree trunk or fence, you're got to plan ahead and shift on the go. The tire tracks aren't a big deal I just wish there was a stripping kit available for it, I think that would end the issue for me

Good luck on your search.


----------

